
Joking Computer - muon
http://www.abdn.ac.uk/jokingcomputer/webversion/start.php
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Strangely addictive - I kept willing it to produce something funny, and it
kept failing so badly. Like so many AI projects by computer the idea seems OK,
the execution is brilliant, but one is left with the feeling that there's just
something missing.

Like, I don't know, intelligence?

